# Residency processed in Abu Dhabi - Dubai driving licence?



## ant1982

Hi,

I'm sure i saw a thread on this a while back but couldn't find it!

Does anyone know if I can get my UK driving licence transferred to a Dubai one in Dubai, if my residency was processed and issued in Abu Dhabi or will I have to get it done in AD? I only ask as I live in Dubai and know where to get it done here as opposed to trying to find out where to do it in AD after work when i just want to be heading home!!
I'm sure i read something a while back about the authorities streamlining the process of things like this....
Many thanks!


----------



## Andy Capp

Nope, you're a resident of Abu Dhabi so need to get it processed there.

Jynxy got her's done a while back - who say's blonde women can't drive - so she could help you with places etc..


----------



## Maz25

As your residency visa was issued in AUH, then you should be applying for your driving license in AUH. You can apply for your license in DXB but you will need an NOC from the Abu Dhabi Police, confirming also that you have never applied for an AUH driving license. This defeats the aim of what you are trying to do as in order to get that piece of paper, you STILL need to go down to the Traffic and Driving License Department.

The traffic and driving license department is on Muroor road and unlike the places in DXB, it is clearly signposted so there is no way you can miss the place. Any taxi driver will also know where to find the place and unlike the DXB taxi drivers they will not take you on a joyride!

Unless you finish work at 3pm, then you will not be able to deal with this after work. It will have to be during working hours. Provided that you have all the relevant documents, it won't take more than 2 hours. I posted a while back the process for this (when Jynx was getting hers done), so if you search the older threads, you'll have a good idea of the process and the documents that you need.


----------



## cautious_mover

ant1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sure i saw a thread on this a while back but couldn't find it!
> 
> Does anyone know if I can get my UK driving licence transferred to a Dubai one in Dubai, if my residency was processed and issued in Abu Dhabi or will I have to get it done in AD? I only ask as I live in Dubai and know where to get it done here as opposed to trying to find out where to do it in AD after work when i just want to be heading home!!
> I'm sure i read something a while back about the authorities streamlining the process of things like this....
> Many thanks!


Ok heres what you need to do (I did it 2 months ago with my UK licence). Theres no difference in a Dubai or AD licence. Its a UAE Licence issued in whichever Emirate you have residency. Same Same.

1. You need to get an official translation done. Theres a place in downtown Abu Dhabi. Be pushy (its run by Indians with the token UAE signatory that signs the stamp) and it should take 15 mins. Price: 70 AED. Cant remember where it is - its on Hamdan. Gulf Translation Services or something like that. Without the translation, you cant get your licence.

You dont need the paper licence from UK - just the plastic card.

2. Go to the Police in Abu Dhabi, take a number and go to the booth. 

You dont need an eye test, photos etc. Pay your 200 AED in cash to the girl, give her your passport with residency and she takes a pic.

5 mins later your new licence is in your hand. Done.

Very easy. Very simple. And totally stress free. They are open 7 - 7 (the police licence office).

Whatever vehicle categories are on your UK licence, you will get the same on UAE licence.


----------



## ant1982

Thanks for the replies.

I have read somewhere that you have to take proof of your blood type with you, does anyone know if this is the case still?


----------



## cautious_mover

ant1982 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I have read somewhere that you have to take proof of your blood type with you, does anyone know if this is the case still?


NO !! Not in Abu Dhabi, maybe in Sharjah.


----------

